
The U.S. is decades behind the world on paid leave. This gives us an advantage - curtis
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/02/the-u-s-is-decades-behind-the-world-on-paid-leave-this-gives-us-an-advantage.html
======
noemit
thats one way to put it. as a worker I still plan to leave the US to the EU
(where I also have citizenship) before I have children. The US is too far
behind, and the culture in Europe is better - paid leave + family structures
to support having children. I can't imagine putting my kids in daycare. The US
is very very different than the EU in terms of family structures and family
values so I don't think we can really copy and paste what they've done.

~~~
wahern
Did anybody else catch this line from President Trump's State of the Union
speech?

    
    
      The fourth and final pillar protects the nuclear family by 
      ending chain migration
    

That _literally_ says that 1) extended families threaten nuclear families, and
2) we should prefer as a matter of public policy the dissolution of extended
families in favor of nuclear families.

It's obviously a very awkward attempt to reframe the debate and defend against
accusations of racism. Though, it does neither and taken at face value is
anathema to the expressed values of conservative rural Americans, if not all
Americans.

OTOH, Americans, rural or not, obviously do prefer nuclear families over
extended families. Americans want to live _near_ family, but never _with_
family. So there's something peculiarly honest about Trump's logic.

